# Hardtube passen nicht in Fitting



## Limses (15. Juli 2018)

Schönen guten Abend,
Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen von alphacool 16mm Petg tubes und Fittinge geholt...
Man bekommt sie einfach nicht über den dichtungsring im Fitting ob entgratet oder leicht angefeuchtet. Nur mir absoluter Gewalt...
Habe die Eiszapfen 16mm Fittings Alphacool Eiszapfen 16mm HardTube Anschraubtulle G1/4 - Chrome Sixpack | 16/13mm | Acrylrohr Anschlusse | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Mache ich etwas falsch? Habe die tubes schon mit feinem Schleifpapier bearbeitet... Aber dennoch keine Chance die über den inneren Dichtungsring zu bekommern.


----------



## Darkspell64 (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

Also normalerweise gehen die Ringe leicht drüber, vor allem sind sie ja relativ flexibel.

Vieleicht eine blöde frage, aber du hast schon den Anschluss zerlegt, schiebst überwurfmutter und danach den o-ring (und ggf. Die Scheibe) auf die Tube, und setzt das dann am fitting an oder?

Hab hier mal n Video gefunden, wo man die Montage gut sieht:
YouTube

Mfg
Darkspell


----------



## Limses (16. Juli 2018)

Im Video kann man das super erkennen, wo er das Tube in das Fitting schiebt. Mit ein wenig druck geht es hinter den inneren Dichtungsring! Ich kriege das aber nicht so leicht hin selbst mit hoher gewalt komme ich nicht mit dem Tube hinter den Ring


----------



## Darkspell667 (16. Juli 2018)

Das ist schon seltsam. Hast du mal den Außendurchmesser nachgemessen, nicht dass hier eine Abweichung vorhanden ist?
Kenne das aus der Arbeit, da reichen manchmal schon geringe Abweichung und die Schraubung ist mit dem Schlauch bzw. Rohr nicht mehr brauchbar...

Ansonsten würde ich mal Alphacool anschreiben und denen das Problem schildern, so ganz viel falsch kann man sonst bei den Fittings nicht machen.

Mfg
Darkspell


----------



## Limses (17. Juli 2018)

Habe ich bereits und warte seit einigen Tagen auf eine Antwort...
Ich habe mir 3 von diesem 6er Set geholt aber mir jedem habe ich das gleiche Problem.
Verstehe das einfach nicht. Tubes von thermaltake kommen heute, mal schauen ob die sich besser schlagen.


----------



## Krolgosh (17. Juli 2018)

Was für einen Außendurchmesser haben denn die Alphacool Tubes?


----------



## Limses (17. Juli 2018)

Laut Hersteller 16mm Alphacool Eisrohr 16/13mm PETG HardTube 60cm - 4er Set | PETG Rohre | HardTubes | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Habe mir von diesem Set jedoch 3 Stück gekauft und jedes Tube weist die gleichen Probleme auf. Messe nach der Arbeit mal genau ab.


----------



## Krolgosh (17. Juli 2018)

Ja genau das meinte ich, mal selbst messen. Ob es tatsächlich die 16mm sind...


----------



## Bembel_Benji (2. August 2018)

Ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem mit den Alphacool Fittingen.
Ich hatte erst die 16mm Acryl Röhren von EK und dachte es liegt daran. Dann habe ich mir die Röhren von Alphacool gekauft, aber damit geht es auch nicht besser. Ich habe mir sogar mehrere O-Ringe kaputt gemacht.
Einzige Möglichkeit die ich gefunden habe die Röhren mit adäquatem Druck in die Fittinge rein zu bekommen (und selbst dann bin ich der Meinung, dass es immer noch viel zu schwer geht):
- Nach dem abschneiden den Stoß so extrem anfasen wie möglich. Nicht einfach nur den Grat entfernen, sondern einen richtigen Winkel rein schneiden.
- Sowohl den Stoß des Rohres, als auch das Innenleben des Fitting ordentlich mit Kühlmittel einschmieren.
Das Problem, dass die Überwurfmutter extrem schwer aufzuschrauben geht, bleibt allerdings leider.


----------



## Spiritus2 (28. September 2019)

Auch wenn das Thema schon alt ist möchte ich mich mal anschließen. Ich habe mir auch die Alphacool Eiszapfen gekauft weil ich dachte die passen am besten zu den Alphacool Eisrohr 16 Plexi (PMMA) HardTube Satin aber da habe ich falsch gedacht. Nur mit sehr viel gewallt gehen die Tubes in die Fittinge.....und das auch nur wenn ich die Fittinge ausbaue und die Tubes dann reinstecke um zu sehen, ob es überhautp funktioniert.... Für mich ist es aber nahezu unmöglich diese gewallt in einem engen Case einzusetzen........ schade eigentlich...


----------



## IICARUS (28. November 2019)

Habe diese Woche auch Hardtube und Anschlüsse von Alphacool bekommen.
In meinem Fall handelt es sich um folgende Anschlüsse und um Alphacool HardTube 13/10mm Plexi (PMMA) Klar.

Alphacool HT 13mm HardTube Schraubtuelle G1/4 - geraendelt - Deep Black | 13mm OD | HardTube Anschluesse | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Als ich diese Anschlüsse mit Alphacool Hardtube bekommen habe ging das Rohr sehr schlecht bis gar nicht rein. Hatte natürlich auch mit dem Tool etwas entgratet. Am Ende ging es schon aber unter Kraftaufwand und ich dachte mir schon dass es etwas problematisch sein wird das Ganze im System einzustecken. Daher habe ich im jetzt versucht das Ende mit Schmirgelpapier etwas glatt und rund zu schleifen und Rohr und Dichtung habe ich dann noch etwas angefeuchtet. Nun ließ sich alles sehr leicht einstecken.

Nicht wundern, dieses Hardtube nutze ich für Tests die auch daneben gehen können, damit ich keine guten Hardtube dazu verwenden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KiwdhEJqlqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber ihr habt andere Anschlüsse, kann daher nur von meinen ausgehen.


----------



## WaterAddicted (28. November 2019)

Hat hier schon jemand andere Fittinge ausprobiert und einen Vergleich? Ich will im kommenden Jahr evtl. auf Hardtubes umsteigen. Mit den Fittingen für Schläuche habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Spiritus2 (28. November 2019)

Wie bereits geschrieben hatte ich mir zuerst folgende Kombo zugelegt: 
Alphacool Eisrohr HardTube Acrylrohr, 80cm 16/13mm (Alphacool Eisrohr HardTube Acrylrohr, 80cm 16/13mm ab €'*'29,30 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland) 
Alphacool Eiszapfen Rohranschluss 1/4" auf 16mm (Alphacool Eiszapfen Rohranschluss 1/4" auf 16/10mm, schwarz ab €'*'28,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland)
Diese Kombination hatte sehr schlecht bis gar nicht funktioniert, weshalb ich die Fittinge immer noch im Schrank liegen habe. Zu Testzwecken hatte ich mir für die selben Fittinge noch folgendes Rohr zugelegt: 
Alphacool HardTube 16/13mm Plexi (PMMA) Klar 60cm . Hierbei hatte ich jedoch das selbe Ergebnis, d. h. das angefeuchtete Rohr ließ sich nur mit viel Gewallt in ein Fitting stecken. Probiert habe ich hierbei 6 (von meinen 12 Bestellten) Fittingen. 

Gut Funktioniert hat die Kombination: 
Alphacool Eisrohr HardTube Acrylrohr, 80cm 16/13mm (Alphacool Eisrohr HardTube Acrylrohr, 80cm 16/13mm ab €'*'29,30 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland) 
oder Alphacool HardTube 16/13mm Plexi (PMMA) Klar 60cm
Alphacool HT Rohranschluss 1/4" auf 16mm (Alphacool HT Rohranschluss 1/4" auf 16mm schwarz, 6er-Pack ab €'*'24,60 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland)

Zum Schluss bin ich jedoch auf Barrow Fittinge umgestiegen, da ich von Alphacool sehr entäuscht war. Diese Kombination kann ich persönlich sehr empfehlen!
Barrow Hardtube Fitting 16mm black - 4 O-Rings (https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50362) 
Alphacool Eisrohr HardTube Acrylrohr, 80cm 16/13mm (Alphacool Eisrohr HardTube Acrylrohr, 80cm 16/13mm ab €'*'29,30 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland) 
oder Alphacool HardTube 16/13mm Plexi (PMMA) Klar 60cm

Die Rohre und Fittinge haben perfekt zusammen gepasst und ließen sich gut verarbeiten. Die Fittinge haben aus meiner Sicht auch ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und Barrow hat auch so gut wie alle "Verbindungsstücke" (z. B. 90° Winkel, 45° Rotary, etc)


----------



## Viking30k (28. November 2019)

Also ich habe Bykski v3 fittinge allerdings für 16er Tubes ich finde die einfach nur klasse Mutter drauf den Gummi ring aufs Rohr und in den Anschluss setzen und festschrauben

YouTube

16mm Anschluss Typ 3

Dicht sind die auch und der Tube sitzt bombenfest im Fitting 

Die barrow habe ich auch probiert mir gefielen die nicht so mir persönlich geht bei denen der hardtube viel zu einfach raus zu ziehen 

Getestet mit den watercool Tubes und denen von hbholzmaus


----------



## Loschi1990 (29. November 2019)

Kann von Alphacool auch nur abraten. Haben mir einige Stunden Zeit und Nerven gekostet.

Barrow und Bykski haben dafür anstandslos funktioniert und halten bis heute dicht


----------



## Viking30k (29. November 2019)

Ja ALC nehme ich auch nicht mehr undichtes fitting und Radiator sind nicht so fein

Ich mache gerade einen Test Aufbau außerhalb mit hw labs Radiatoren und eben den Bykski fittingen mit hardtubes alles anstandslos Dicht kein Tropfen irgendwo sichtbar 

Mein alc ALC radiator damals wo sogar noch ein Metall Stück drin war und nicht raus ging hat getropft wie ein Wasserhahn


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2019)

Wenn man das so liest, muss man in der Kaufberatung gar nicht mehr die Leute von ALC abbringen, das erledigt ALC selbst.
Aber um jetzt mal eine (kleine) Lanze für ALC zu brechen: Sie bieten nicht nur Schrott/ Produktionsmängel an, es gibt auch sinnvolle Produkte, z.B. die Messingdeckel für Pumpen, die erfüllen ihren Zweck perfekt und sehen entlackt auch ziemlich gut aus.
Was Fittinge angeht, bei Hardtubes ist  für mich der Zug abgefahren, bei Softtubes und Winkeln/ Erweiterungen muss man nur auf die Dichtringe und die Lackierung achten und kann ein funktionierendes Produkt erhalten. Da ist zumindest bei mir die Quote recht gut.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2019)

Mein Anschlüsse haben sich beim Umbau auch als sehr schwierig erwiesen.
Im Ausgebautem Zustand ging es noch, aber beim daraufstecken im Rechner eine reinste Katastrophe.
Habe ich aber trotzdem verbaut bekommen.


----------

